# Are these temperatures safe? ASUS G60JX Laptop



## bayport

I have a ASUS G60JX Laptop and it gets pretty hot. I'm just not sure if its too hot, or if the temperatures are completely fine for this model. (This is when gaming, idle temps are significantly lower)

The GPU reaches 85C but never goes any higher. Once it hits 85C the fan kicks in hard and it drops down to 70C-75C within seconds, then crawls back up to 85C just to repeat the process.

I was just wondering if temperatures like that are too high. And if so, what can i do about it. 

Here are the specs

Processor: Intel Core i5 i5-430M / 2.26 GHz
Graphics Processor: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M
Video Memory: 1GB GDDR5 SDRAM
RAM: 4GB
HDD: 500GB
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium



I've researched Speedfan and Rivatuner, neither of those work for my system for some reason. So for all i know i have no control over the fan speed.

I keep the computer propped up so it can get air circulation, and it is also nice and clean on the inside.


Oh and also, when my computer is plugged in it hits those 85C temps, but when it is unplugged it drops down to about 65C max...I'm guessing it just naturally underclocks while in AC mode to conserve battery life?...I've tried seeing if i can underclock my CPU thru the NVIDIA settings, but there is no settings under the NVIDIA driver to do so....

Its frustrating having no settings to change anything....I can't even find the max safe temp for my GPU on NVIDIA's website... and ASUS has pretty much disowned this laptop on their website...

But my question still stands... is 85C too hot for a GPU? I'm concerned that if i were to game alot that my laptops life span would drop like a rock..I've shyed away from playing games that i own like SC2 because of it :/


----------



## bayport

I've done some more research and found that the GTS 360m is pretty much a rebranded Geforce GT240

Now the max temp on the GT240 is 105C and its a desktop card.

The GTS 360m is a mobile card. So i'm assuming it has the same 105C Max Safe Operating temp, if not higher.

So i'm guessing that 85C means its okay?


----------



## bayport

Anyone?


----------



## Aastii

85 C is alright.

If you are worried, you can get a cooling mat which is just a mat with fans in it that goes under the laptop and blows cold air into it


----------



## bayport

Aastii said:


> 85 C is alright.
> 
> If you are worried, you can get a cooling mat which is just a mat with fans in it that goes under the laptop and blows cold air into it



Alright thanks a ton!

I've been searching and i haven't been able to find anyone to say anything about the NVIDIA GTS 360m.

I've looked at cooling pads. I'm never sure which one to get...Not even sure they would help that much.


----------



## Aastii

bayport said:


> Alright thanks a ton!
> 
> I've been searching and i haven't been able to find anyone to say anything about the NVIDIA GTS 360m.
> 
> I've looked at cooling pads. I'm never sure which one to get...Not even sure they would help that much.



Look for one with in your budget, then look at reviews from several sites and if most are favourable, it will probably be a good choice. Try to stick with reputable brands though from reputable retailers because should anything goes wrong, the whole process of getting a replacement/refund will be much smoother.

From experience, a decent cooler pad will drop the temperatures, however to what extent would depend on the design of the laptop. If it has an intake or exhaust on the bottom, or at least some sort of holes, it will work very well because the cold air will be able to get in more, or if it is an exhaust, it will help to pull out the hot air and pull more air through much better


----------



## bayport

Aastii said:


> Look for one with in your budget, then look at reviews from several sites and if most are favourable, it will probably be a good choice. Try to stick with reputable brands though from reputable retailers because should anything goes wrong, the whole process of getting a replacement/refund will be much smoother.
> 
> From experience, a decent cooler pad will drop the temperatures, however to what extent would depend on the design of the laptop. If it has an intake or exhaust on the bottom, or at least some sort of holes, it will work very well because the cold air will be able to get in more, or if it is an exhaust, it will help to pull out the hot air and pull more air through much better



Mk...Will do

Your guides in your sig are great by the way!


----------



## Doctor Varney

Aastii said:


> If you are worried, you can get a cooling mat which is just a mat with fans in it that goes under the laptop and blows cold air into it



...Or pulls hot air away.

I'm not sure about this but I read somewhere that CPU and case fans pull, rather than push air for the simple reason you would end up blowing hot air back across the components whilst also dragging dust & other foreign particles in.

If anyone could either verify or correct...?

Dr. V


----------



## Microtomer

Doctor Varney said:


> ...Or pulls hot air away.
> 
> I'm not sure about this but I read somewhere that CPU and case fans pull, rather than push air for the simple reason you would end up blowing hot air back across the components whilst also dragging dust & other foreign particles in.
> 
> If anyone could either verify or correct...?
> 
> Dr. V



Blowing air onto a component is better then pulling air. This is because when you pull air it can come from the side of the fan, and not just directly behind it. So you are not getting as much air flow over the component.


----------



## bayport

Yeah i've done some more playing around with it.

The GPU maxes out at 85C. The fan will kick in and it will drop down fast to about 75C. Then it usually stays steady at about 78C 79C.

Sometimes it crawls back up to 85C but it NEVER eclipses it, since the fan just kicks in heavy again.

My processor cores never go higher than 68C


----------



## bayport

Anyone had any experience with this laptop?

I'm not exactly sure which cooler i should be looking at.

It has tiny intake vents on the bottom, and a exhaust on the left side.


----------



## Aastii

Doctor Varney said:


> ...Or pulls hot air away.
> 
> I'm not sure about this but I read somewhere that CPU and case fans pull, rather than push air for the simple reason you would end up blowing hot air back across the components whilst also dragging dust & other foreign particles in.
> 
> If anyone could either verify or correct...?
> 
> Dr. V





Aastii said:


> If it has an intake or exhaust on the bottom, or at least some sort of holes, it will work very well because the cold air will be able to get in more, or if it is an exhaust, it will help to pull out the hot air and pull more air through much better





As to how the fans work, it depends on the laptop. Generally, it will blow the air out, over the heatsink, however will usually be sat right next to a vent, so essentially it is acting as an intake and and exhaust, blowing air over the heatsink

@OP, pretty much any will do. As I said, find a few that that appeal and research Them. They may look good, however some may in fact not move much air, may be noisy, or there may simply be a better alternative, in your list or otherwise


----------



## bayport

So, i've been doing loads of research on how to cool this damned thing down just a little bit for some peace of mind.

I've looked through every single fan controlling software i can find (wasn't going to download a bios)....no luck, For some reason there is NO software that allows me to control my laptop fan...at least not yet. Speedfan and Riva Tuner failed me...

Downloaded software to get ready for undervolting..... Couldn't find a software that was compatible with my processor either..Rmclock, throttlestop, etc...

Looked at loads of laptop coolers, was considering purchasing one either today or the next day.

But then i remembered that i have a little USB powered fan that i bought for 8 bucks a couple months ago xD...

I propped my laptop up at an angle with some books (as always) and then i took the fan and put it towards the back and aimed it downward so it circulates underneath the computer.

Brought my max GPU temp down 5C and each of my max Processor core temps about 4C each. And my Motherboard about 6C...

 And that's my story :good:

I may eventually just get a laptop cooler. If this little bugger is working as well as it is, i'm guessing a laptop cooler would be better.


----------

